# NABBA SOUTH EAST HAYES



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Is anyone on UK-M competing/watching the NABBA SE comp on April 22nd?

Thinking about going down to check it out, just wanna see who is gonna be there


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Ill be there

Wade


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll make sure I bring my 'Go Staffy Go' T-shirt 

Good luck mate, i'll defo cheer you on!


----------



## steve_bbuk (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you competing or spectator.steve_bbuk


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jamie,

I wanted to go as one of my former comp buddies is competing, and Liz K and Peter L are going as well.

Would I be able to get a lift with you?

I am supposed to be out the night before in Mayhem. I may not do it as I am worried about people bumping into me still.

T


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

How do you get tickets for the show? Or would turning up at the door be ok?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am pretty sure tickets will be available at the door.

I will email Danny Breen and check.

OK so Jamie and I are going. Maybe one or two of the lads from the gym, Liz K and Peter Lawson, KA Jones, Karen Spencer and the new rising stars Doctor Angela (student doc), and Tracey and unfortunately, Sharon (Vodka) Marshall will be out for the count recovering from breasticle surgery.

We are going to support Angie Weston (hunnie!) and drool over that police constable Neale Cranwell, YUM.

Probably be a few more there as well, like Marina Cornwall, Angie Weston.................................

x

x

x

T

Poor Jamie, forced to meet all these women


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll come along J is it this saturday? not too far from me... is it hayes middlesex?at the beck theater again?

if so book tickets i turned up 2 hours early to watch steedee compete there and got the last 2 tickets!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

what time this ting at?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Peeps, I'm not sure if I can make it now! Feel awful cause I really wanted to go but someone has just offered me a free 3 peice leather sofa for my house and I need to go pick it up this weekend, if its saturday then I wont be able to make it but if its Friday I can, as soon as I find out then I'll let you guys know.

Its my mates dad and he is emergrating to Oz and he has only had it 3 months - it cost 2k and he is givin it to me for sod all! But its in Sheffield (Is that Raikey terrotary?) so it'll take me all day to get up there and back


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

drop out :gun:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there  as it just an hours bus ride! (hopefully get DB to pick me up.....Errrrrrrrr Hmmmmmmm):jerk:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I just emailed the official guy for NABBA SE so I will let you know.

I don't think there is a guest poser for this one, so may not be all that difficult to get tickets, not like the BRITS or STARS which is always packed.

WABBA body beautiful will be busy too!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> drop out :gun:


Mate dont I well wanted to go 

I still might just waiting for the phone call...

Is there another one in the SE soon?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not for u skank boy! no more invites coming ur way! :gun:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

BOLL*X going to have to see if Kim has room in her car or get a lift with you two Slllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggggs

x

x

x

T

Jamie, Gravesend is close, and WABBA bodybeautiful is in Colchester


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gravesend was quite good last year fukin hot in there tho!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

GBLiz said:


> i'll be there


I know hun!

HI! You are going with Peter?

What are you going to wear? Headz will undoubtedly be there!

x

x

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I will have a BIG card with UK-MUSCLE.co.uk on, and we can hudle up??

lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> I know hun!
> 
> HI! You are going with Peter?
> 
> ...


yeah petes coming down from brummy land to have his ass kicked by me in the gym thenm heading over to show

as i told heads at portsmouth im going to watch the show not to be photographed so i will wear a sack and bag over my head if i feel so inclined LOL


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't have a chance with the new breasticles!

I will send you a text or call you Thurs or Friday. OH be so great to see you!

Ash,

LOL

If you guys are coming from SE London, I may need to get a lift with you, at least one way!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yup defo cant go, staying in Sheffield over night.....sorry Tat I know you wanted a lift  Will make it up - but glad I dont have to bump in to that Bazza n0b end for a while yet PMSL

When is Gravesend?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i cannot go as i will be stripped naked in my front room as my tan is applied...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gravesend was end of august last year so about the same i guess


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i cannot go as i will be stripped naked in my front room as my tan is applied...


It can be so much FUN but then you keep thinging OMG wrecking my TAN! Especially if you get SWEATY LOL

x

T


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I better not wear white! whith all these bronzed greased up peeps! lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Baz Pants,

You only have a BIKE! LOL

So it is you and ASH on the back! Sweet! My 100 cc scooter is NOT up for that journey, so we can't be a bike gang!

x

x

x

T


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

What u LOL'in at? i didnt invite u anyway!lmao


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

Where can I find out further info regarding this event........

Time? ticket prices etc????????


----------

